# Unladen weight of the Ifor Williams 505 trailer?



## Bailey_Noxy (18 December 2010)

Long story short(ish)... Big 510 towing car exploded and is ****ed! So have had to buy a Nissan X-trail. We know its not really capable of towing a fully laden 510 so we are going to sell the 510 and possibly buy a 505, but i've been looking on the internet and have come across two very different unladen 505 weights, 697kg and 905kg. Which of these(if any) is correct? Many thanks


----------



## perfect11s (18 December 2010)

Bailey_Noxy said:



			Long story short(ish)... Big 510 towing car exploded and is ****ed! So have had to buy a Nissan X-trail. We know its not really capable of towing a fully laden 510 so we are going to sell the 510 and possibly buy a 505, but i've been looking on the internet and have come across two very different unladen 505 weights, 697kg and 905kg. Which of these(if any) is correct? Many thanks 

Click to expand...

 yes from what I remember the 510 is about 1000kg  and the smaller  505 about 100kg less the single horse would be about 700kg... hope that helps


----------



## xena_wales (18 December 2010)

Mine said 920kg on it, but had a wooden floor.  905kg sounds right for one with an ali floor.


----------



## competitiondiva (18 December 2010)

perfect11s said:



			yes from what I remember the 510 is about 1000kg  and the smaller  505 about 100kg less the single horse would be about 700kg... hope that helps
		
Click to expand...

Agree with above, you will not get a 505 with an unladen weight of 697Kg! The 405 (single version) could be this though.  To be fair there isn't much difference in unladen weights between the 505 and the 510 only about 100Kg, the main difference is the payload.


----------



## Angua2 (18 December 2010)

my 505 with ali floor is 905kg


----------



## Bailey_Noxy (18 December 2010)

I did think under 700kg sounded a little ridiculous considering the 510 is 1000kg! But with the weight 905kg and the weight of the horses we should be able to pull a 505. Thanks for all the help!


----------

